# Coopers IPA kit with extras



## Bizenya (25/3/14)

Hi all

OK, first time making a full batch again and man I'm excited.

Have a Coopers IPA kit with a LHBS additive kit containing LME, Dext, Multo and some cracked grain. It also has hop pellets and required a little boil just to get everything going (10 mins to boil, then 10 mins of simmer). 

Have used US-05 and have it all set up in the new beer fridge that I had lying around. Temp controller courtesy of Country Brewer (Keg King made) with heat and cool set stay around 18C.

Pitched yeast in with an OG of 1046. 


Man feels great to get one going again!!


----------



## mattymcfatty (26/3/14)

Good stuff! Im about to put my second brew down, also an ipa with citra. Super exited!!


----------



## Mick0s (27/3/14)

mattymcfatty said:


> Good stuff! Im about to put my second brew down, also an ipa with citra. Super exited!!


This is exactly what I put down on Sunday.  Its smellnig and tasing pretty good though early days yet, and stil needs a LOT of maturing.

I've had a homebrew kit for years, and have put down a fair few kits in tat time, but in recent years I haven't had the time to do it so much. Getting back into it now taht I have a STC-1000 temp controller going, and this is effectively my second brew too.


----------



## Bizenya (27/3/14)

Yeah how good are the temp controllers? 

Westher is nice in Adelaide at the moment, with warm days and cool nights (27-14) but the temp controller has kept the wort at a nice 18.0-18.2 degrees

Bubbling like mad today

Will do some dry hoping in another three days with Cascade to add a little more flavours

So much fun!


----------



## mattymcfatty (27/3/14)

I have a more sophisticated cooling method, 2 frozen juice bottles


----------



## Bizenya (27/3/14)

Well the low tech methods worked for the Incas / Mayans / Egyptians etc etc too-

History can't be wrong (but I assume that they did not use frozen juice bottles) :lol:


----------



## Mick0s (28/3/14)

The Incans and the Mayans *did* die out though.... so it can't have worked *too* good for them.


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/3/14)

Yes, but as stated above they didn't have frozen juice bottle technology


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/3/14)

Mick0s did you use citra in your ipa? If so how many grams did you use? I understand how to calculate bittering hops but I haven't figured out how many grams are needed to impart flavour. Ive got 50 grams.


----------



## Bizenya (28/3/14)

Tested gravity today and had a taste - 1020 and tasted good!!


Very much looking forward to it now!!

+1 for the frozen juice bottles too- could have hurled them at the conquistadors and might have saved em


----------



## mattymcfatty (28/3/14)

Awesome!! Can't wait. Do you get a fair fair bit of bitterness from the kit?


----------



## Bizenya (28/3/14)

Yeah it was quite bitter- it had Golding hop pellets added in too- they were boiled at the start of getting everything together for 30 mins. 

Im dry hopping Cascade tomorrow to increase the flavour and aroma- just how i like my IPA


----------



## mattymcfatty (29/3/14)

Managed to get mine done today...coopers ipa, 1kg light dme, 600gm dextrose, 15gm citra @ 10mins, 10gm citra @ 0 and 25 gram citra dry hop in a few days. Can't wait for this badboy to ferment


----------



## Bizenya (29/3/14)

Sounds good- we will have to check back in with each other for reviews- hopefully our tastes are similar! 

which yeast did you use? Coopers?


----------



## mattymcfatty (29/3/14)

For sure man. I used the kit yeast, you? I was considering getting us-05
but considering my temp control I didn't know how it would turn out. My next brew I'll be using a saison yeast. 
Looking forward to the ipa but I think it may need a few weeks to mellow a bit.


----------



## Bizenya (29/3/14)

I ended up with US-05 and rehydrated it before pitching

Seemed to get it going well. 

Just dry hopped with 25g Cascade - and agree with the mellowing- but I do like em fresh and hoppy!

Ill keep you posted. You may even catch me without temp control- I still think I have 3 days to go


----------



## Mick0s (31/3/14)

Old mate at the LHBS recommended I put 25g of Citra in for 15 minutes of boil.

So thats all i've done. Its probably a little too far along now for dry hopping, so maybe I'll give that a crack on my next batch. (i have a feeling this might become a regular recipe, adding a bit more complexity each time).

Sitting around 1.010 SG at the moment, so I'll check it nonight, and probably give a few days of cold crash chilling before bottling on the w/end.


And then onto whatever's next (thinking a Canadian Blonde, with some berries thrown in, saw the recipe on the coopers site, sounded interesting).

Oh, and yeah, I need to start thinking about yeast, as I've tyically used whatever comes i the cans thus far.


----------



## Odysseym (31/3/14)

Bizenya said:


> Hi all
> 
> OK, first time making a full batch again and man I'm excited.
> 
> ...


Where did you get that Kit if I may ask....how much and is there a Kit number??


----------



## Bizenya (31/3/14)

Wow that is faster than mine- i was at 1016 yesterday, 

the difference in taste before dry hop and after was quite remarkable- really has a nice cascade hit now!


----------



## Bizenya (31/3/14)

Odysseym said:


> Where did you get that Kit if I may ask....how much and is there a Kit number??


Hey there

The can is just a Coopers IPA, with a LHBS additive kit. Im not sure where you are based, but if your in Adelaide go see Bill at Brewmaker at Holden Hill and he will sort you out. 

I have not posted the exact quantities or types out of respect for him cos its his additive kit and do not want to cut his lunch


I dry hopped with cascade as I dig the IPA with this type of end flavour- my twist on his design. I will probably talk to him and get it modified a bit more towards my taste too (he did tell me what was in it)


----------



## Bizenya (31/3/14)

Oh and I chose to use the US-05 for something different too Coopers yeast


----------



## indica86 (31/3/14)

not too late for dry hopping when fermenting is done.


----------



## Mick0s (31/3/14)

indica86 said:


> not too late for dry hopping when fermenting is done.


Good to know, still I might hold off this time, and slowly increase the complexity of the brew so I can see what difference each part makes to the overall product.


----------



## Cube (31/3/14)

Just done one with 40 grms cascade steeped. Drinking one now with 25 grms cascade steeped. Not enough. Good bitterness on the kit itself.


----------



## mattymcfatty (2/4/14)

Mick0s said:


> (thinking a Canadian Blonde, with some berries thrown in, saw the recipe on the coopers site, sounded interesting).


I saw that one aswell, sounds interesting and fun. The only thing that deterred me was the suggestion of drinking it out of champagne glasses .

Dry hopped my ipa today, smells good. Haven't taken a second reading yet as its still a bit murky around the bottom half of the fermenter. The anticipation is killing me.


----------



## Bizenya (2/4/14)

Ha ha! Yeah murky is a good point- Murray river X10 at the moment for me. 

Very little airlock movement, and SG is 1010 today- looking like cold crash in day or so. Any advice from anyone for how long? I was thinking three days and then bottle


----------



## Mick0s (3/4/14)

Mines been in there cold crashing for the last day or two, and will likely get bottled up on Sunday.

I probably could have (and maybe should have) left it a few more days before chiling, but it had been around 1.010 for at least 2 days (and only 1.011 two days before that) so had definately stopped doing its business.

Smells and tasted pretty good though. Now its time to de-label and clean more bottles. 

No dry hopping this time aruond, thats for the next IPA batch, as well as some US-05 yeast.


----------



## mattymcfatty (5/4/14)

Waiting....waiting....waiting for my ipa to ferment! Its been sitting at 1.020 for the last 3 days with an expected fg of 1.011 
Did some research and I know the temp isn't too low so I decided to give it a swirl today and plan to leave it alone until next Wednesday.
The gravity readings are getting tasty, may not need as much time in the bottle as I thought.

How's your guys beers progressing?


----------



## Mick0s (5/4/14)

Bottling day tomorrow.

Which of course makes today... bottle WASHING day. :'(


----------



## Bizenya (5/4/14)

Yeah fermenter at 3c now. stopped at 1010 and tasting quite nice.
In regard to bottles, I've spent a few days cleaning all of mine- new technique too. Grabbed some large plastic tubs from kmart, filled them with 24 longnecks standing up, filled with water, and put some neo pink into each bottle . Waited 24hrs, scrubbed and rinsed then dried. All put back into the clean dry tub. Plan is to get them out, a Starsan then, onto bottle tree and fill. Did 156 longnecks and 62 Grolsch bottles so have enough for up to five brews. 

Neo helped get labels off too- 

Got a choc oatmeal stout kit ready to go in ASAP

looking very much forward to this IPA though!


----------



## mattymcfatty (6/4/14)

Mmmm chock oatmeal stout...I made a stout a month ago at my mates house, classic toucan. 1 coop dark, 1 coop stout, 1.5kg lme. Tasted it the other day and was expecting it to be a bit green but it was surprisingly really nice! We made it for the deep of winter but after trying it and loving it we decided to put another one on knowing it won't make winter.


----------



## Mick0s (6/4/14)

Alright, we are now officially bottled.

52 stubbies and 6 longknecks. The wait begins, will probably give it at least 4 weeks in the bottle to mature, as it tasted very green still, and I've got about 45 odd stubbies of my last brew (A Morgan's Amber Ale) to get through. 

OG of 1.044, FG of 1.010, it definately lacked any really hoppy aromas, so dry hopping is on the cards for the next run.


----------



## Bizenya (6/4/14)

Good stuff! Especially bottling into stubbies!! I'll never go back to them! Grolsch bottles is as small volume as I go!

All bottled as well-tasted really good. Dry hop was shining thru, which is good! 

All cleaned out and now the Choc Oatmeal Stout is starting / exciting time!


Will definitely try a bottle next weekend - then weekly from there!!


----------



## Bizenya (6/4/14)




----------



## nitro_fever (8/4/14)

I used the IPA can with 1.5kg of LDM and dry hopped instantly with 100g of Citra and US-05. So simple yet it came out pretty ok. Since then I have tried a few different hop combinations and boil combinations but nothing came out as well. Anyway I have moved on to BIAB just thought I would add my two cents for what it's worth.


----------



## Bizenya (10/4/14)

How's your IPA @mattymcfatty? All done now?


----------



## mattymcfatty (10/4/14)

Bizenya said:


> How's your IPA @mattymcfatty? All done now?


Unfortunately its still sitting at 1.020! I stirred the yeast back in last night with a sanitised spoon and playing a game of patience -_- 
Its tasting fine out of the fermenter thankfully. From now on ill be buying a good yeast and rehydrating. Hows your stout coming along?


----------



## Bizenya (10/4/14)

Stouts going great- started a thread for it under kit and extract. - good coffee chocolate taste last night on gravity check- that s04 seems like a bit of a beast- reckon be cooked by Saturday at this rate !!


----------



## Bizenya (10/4/14)

Spewing yours stalled- coopers yeast ? Hopefully will get it self sorted and finish in the not too distant future !


----------



## mattymcfatty (10/4/14)

Yea totally spewing! But on the bright side ive learnt a lot over the last couple of days and my beer aint ruined yet. In the meantime my toucan stout is drinking nicely.


----------



## Bizenya (20/4/14)

How's it going Matty? Must be good by now? Had a longneck the other day- good, not amazing but good. Give it a bit more time and see if it improves- 2 weeks in the bottle today so need to expect it to be a bit young.,


----------



## Bizenya (21/4/14)

Right

Verdict (2 weeks old) 
Very drinkable. Bitter, malty but I would have liked a bit more hop flavor. But it's given me a stable base to work with. Now I have IanH spreadsheet I have the ability to tinker more. 

I'm thinking galaxy rather than goldings in boil, plus some late chinook - then dry hop with cascade but amp it up to double. 

Also drop some Dex (500 down to 250) then up the LDMD from 500g to 1000. 

But it is a great beer! And only teo weeks old. Very very happy with my first brew in 7 years!!


----------



## mattymcfatty (7/5/14)

Hey, 
Managed to bottle mine last week. The whole process sucked for me I have to say!!
Never got lower than 1020 even after I did the fast ferment test and swirl and what not. I primed with dextrose using a priming measurer that got wet pretty much straight away, sugar went everywhere lol (need a funnel) hops got stuck in the bottling wand so took ages to fill each bottle and had to wash out wand after every fill. I got so frustrated that I ended up tipping the last 2litres or so. Its only my second batch so still a lot to learn but hopefully the beer tastes good


----------



## Mick0s (9/5/14)

Hehe, sounds like a Murphy's Law brew there mate. I feel for you.

Mines been bottled for about 4 or 5 weeks now, and I had a bottle a few days ago (and brought some into work today to share in the arvo) and im actually really impressed with it.

I think its the first brew I've made that doesn't immedaitely taste like a homebrew. Saying that, its not a gold medal wnining beer by any standards, but it tastes pretty solid. If I picked it up anywhere, i'd probably think its just a normal fairly hoppy commercial beer. 

This temp controlling thing is awesome.

I only put hops in for the 15 minute boil, so its definately lacking the aroma that dry hopping would have provided, and I'll be using some US-05 yeast instead of the included stuff next time. But I'm loving the flavour that the Citra hops have given this, and wll definately be playing aruond with some more verieties soon, jsu have to decide what to pick up.


----------



## mattymcfatty (9/5/14)

Haha yes! Screw you Murphy! And your ridiculous theorys 
Glad to hear your beer turned out well. Ill be cracking my first on Tuesday night, will post how it goes.


----------



## Bizenya (12/5/14)

Looking forward to hearing how it ended up. 

I'm classing mine more as a bitter- needs more malt and hops flavor but the bitterness is good with a great flavor

Overall very happy with it- as I can attain by the fact I've drunk half of it now and have no intention of waiting long with the rest!!


----------



## mattymcfatty (15/5/14)

Fellas,
Im loving this brew!
Not only was it a nightmare from the beginning, but it has refused to effing carbonate....AT ALL!! tastes pretty good for beer cordial I will say  thinking ill leave it for a week or two and if nothing changes im gonna look into transfering to a mates keg and force carb.


----------



## Bizenya (15/5/14)

When did you bottle it? Mine took about three weeks to start to pretend to be carbonated, but now ( what 6 weeks) it's full of carbonation and holds an awesome head! I think it was slower to carb up due to cooler weather we were having. Will post a photo maybe tomorrow. 

You used the coopers yeast yeah? Probably the same issue I had with the cooler conditions. 

At least it taste good!!


----------



## mattymcfatty (15/5/14)

I tasted it 2 weeks on the dot so yea like you say it could still carb up yet.
I did use the kit yeast which I would be skeptical about using again. Moving on I decided to do an extract wheat beer next with the munich yeast. Fun times. Glad yours is drinking nicely bizenya. Hows the stout going down?


----------



## Bizenya (15/5/14)

Stout is awesome. Highly recommend that kit!

Have also just got the finishing touched on a coopers ol brown dog kit with wyeast 1272 yeast rather than the bry-97. Liquid yeast is now my friend. 

Going to try extract only IPA this weekend. Modeled off torpedo/tower 10

Good to be busy!!


----------



## Bizenya (16/5/14)

Tonight's glass- even better again

Hoping yours carbs up!!


----------



## Cube (17/5/14)

Bizenya said:


> Tonight's glass- even better again
> 
> Hoping yours carbs up!! ImageUploadedByAussie Home Brewer1400232941.895781.jpg


Try decanting the beer into another jug fully to get it off the spent yeast. That is unless you like cloudy and yeasty beer.


----------



## Bizenya (17/5/14)

Cube said:


> Try decanting the beer into another jug fully to get it off the spent yeast. That is unless you like cloudy and yeasty beer.


I'm sort of programmed for cloudy beer being a south Aussie. I tip and roll my largers still


----------

